# Does not scanning ESIM into the correct bin have any impact on anything?



## RevLogRaven (Aug 11, 2020)

I make sure to sort everything into the correct bin by matching up the categories. But I've had so many issues with actually scanning it to the right bin that I've kinda slacked on doing that. From what I can see scanning it into the bin doesn't really do anything, but I might be wrong. I have had issues when scanning it in where it is telling me that it isn't the correct bin even though the sticker matches, or that it just won't track to the bin. And now the document doesn't generate new bin ids, so if I get too many bins the stickers are already in use and it is a pain in the but trying to get new ones issued.


----------



## Snarf (Aug 12, 2020)

There is not a report showing that. However, you should do your best to do so. All that someone would have to do is scan a bin and see that there is a discrepancy. You would be the one gambling on if you'd get a write up.

I know not every single item in my bins has been scanned in due to other's errors, but I'm in place where it would be hard for anyone to catch one.

Are you emptying bins as you get a pick up? If so it sounds like someone may have reprinted a batch of labels instead of creating a new one. That can lead to bin use errors.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Aug 13, 2020)

At my store no one touches the ESIM sort process except me and the person who covers for me when I am off, so the chances of someone checking to see if stuff is scanned is pretty slim.  But I do try to scan as much as possible.

I do empty the bins after every pickup, the issue I am having is if I have too many bins or if I am halfway through a sheet of labels and need to print out a new one that the labels just repeat. From what I can see it doesn't generate new labels everytime you click the link, it just reprints the same document every time. I haven't checked in a while, but perhaps I was clicking the wrong link on workbench to get new labels to generate.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Wait wait wait what. The logistics Etl should do the monthly walk and check all bins to make sure everything right. Now there’s more category bins so even tho my come up as st it might be otc. Also if Ecolab comes and checks the logs you will get ding for it if it’s not scanned in.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 13, 2020)

Had to walk a compliance visit with the state.  He hated Target, our training, and processes, and was bound to find us at fault.  It wasn't fun, and I am suffering flashbacks from reading all of this.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Had to walk a compliance visit with the state.  He hated Target, our training, and processes, and was bound to find us at fault.  It wasn't fun, and I am suffering flashbacks from reading all of this.


Exactly what I was thinking I know a store that got ding with a fine of 50.000$ by the state .


----------



## RevLogRaven (Aug 13, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Wait wait wait what. The logistics Etl should do the monthly walk and check all bins to make sure everything right. Now there’s more category bins so even tho my come up as st it might be otc. Also if Ecolab comes and checks the logs you will get ding for it if it’s not scanned in.


Wow, I did not know this. I've been the receiver for almost 3 years and my Logistics ETL has NEVER looked at my bins.  And all Ecolab has ever done on the walks in our store is just ask where the bins were and checked to make sure they weren't stored over food. 

Does anyone know how to make the bin id labels actually generate new ones every time? This is the biggest issue I've been having with my sort because the document on workbench just brings up the same labels every time I access it.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 13, 2020)

RevLogRaven said:


> Does anyone know how to make the bin id labels actually generate new ones every time? This is the biggest issue I've been having with my sort because the document on workbench just brings up the same labels every time I access it.


Workbench - esim id labels


----------



## SamSepiol (Aug 17, 2020)

The list on workbench right now is a static list of about 40 labels. 
If you need more unfortunately the only way would be to print your own labels in the format of 
98444xxxxx

They must be 10 digits, and the first five must be 98444


----------



## RevLogRaven (Aug 22, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Workbench - esim id labels


This is what I have been using, but unfortunately it doesn't generate new labels everytime, it just keeps the same numbers.


SamSepiol said:


> The list on workbench right now is a static list of about 40 labels.
> If you need more unfortunately the only way would be to print your own labels in the format of
> 98444xxxxx
> 
> They must be 10 digits, and the first five must be 98444


How would I go about doing this?


----------



## SamSepiol (Aug 22, 2020)

RevLogRaven said:


> This is what I have been using, but unfortunately it doesn't generate new labels everytime, it just keeps the same numbers.
> 
> How would I go about doing this?


Either a font in google sheets to generate barcodes that you print or some other manner of printing barcodes. Otherwise you can just manually tag bins and key in that 10 digit bin barcode into mywork2 and it will launch the ESIM app.


----------

